# KillaSense Mods.



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Does someone know if there is a flashable .zip for a 3.0 lockscreen for KillaSense 3.7? Would any 2.1 .zip work with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

If you go to any thread that has the 3.0 screen just flash that. It will work. Just make sure it is for sense

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> If you go to any thread that has the 3.0 screen just flash that. It will work. Just make sure it is for sense
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Correct. Any mod made for a Sense 2.1 ROM should work with KillaSense.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Correct. Any mod made for a Sense 2.1 ROM should work with KillaSense.


Now I have the lock screen, but how do I change the shortcuts?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

You kinda can't..

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> You kinda can't..
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Gotcha. Haha This is why I shouldn't tinker.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm just going to be extra annoying... Do you know where I can find a sense 3 lock screen without the icons / just the ring and clock? I tried flashing the Thunderstick one but it is disproportional and deleted my messaging app..


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Go to one of my desensed roms. I have a mod there.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Go to one of my desensed roms. I have a mod there.
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


SWEEET. Thank you very much!


----------

